# Questions regarding my new Home Theater Receiver



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

I just bought an RCA HTIB. It's a receiver. In the manual it says that a digital coaxial cord comes with it. Now I'm not sure if whoever popped everything in the box was a joker or what, but that cord looks an awfully lot like a yellow video cord to me (and I think it is)... I tried one just like it that I had, meaning a video cord, but it seems to work pretty well. Who here thinks that I should get a better cord?

Now I have a question about its audio. It has about 5 settings: Dolby PL II Movie; Dolby PL II Music; Dolby PL Emmulation; 3 Stereo; and Stereo. My question is why is Stereo the loudest setting? I can have the volume as low as 25 of a possible 51 and it is loud enough for dialog if I use Stereo. But with all the others, they aren't nearly as loud.

When the system is at its highest the subwoofer can be felt. But the volume is "ear bleeding." When I turned it down the woofer doesn't feel all that good. I tried to set the speaker levels lower, but it's still pretty deafening. I'm not sure just how to set that subwoofer to shake my room at the same time I don't have to cover my ears. Well, it doesn't really even come close to shaking my room, though my 1st HT subwoofert did, and it's what I'm using. The machine comes with an 8 ohm woofer, as is what my used one is, so why isn't it as good using either?

And concerning the strength of this receiver: it tends to turn off if the volume is at its highest.

It came with its own speakers, of course, but I popped in my old speakers on which seem to be a better strength. Is it risky to place both speaker wires in at the same time? You know, double the intensity? Or will it only use half the normal power? A friend said it's risky to even do that.

Well, I look forward to hearing some opinions. Thanks.

Moviefanatic


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

Moviefanatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought an RCA HTIB. It's a receiver. In the manual it says that a digital coaxial cord comes with it. Now I'm not sure if whoever popped everything in the box was a joker or what, but that cord looks an awfully lot like a yellow video cord to me (and I think it is)... I tried one just like it that I had, meaning a video cord, but it seems to work pretty well. Who here thinks that I should get a better cord?


First of all, a digital coaxial interconnect does indeed look a lot like a standard RCA interconnect but that's where the similarities end. Its bandwidth far exceeds that of a standard RCA cord. You should find that the connection color is NOT yellow but rather orange. And I would suggest using it instead of your yellow RCA video cable. 

Should you get a better cord? No. There's no reason to. It's digital so it either works or it doesn't. It'll pass the series of 0's and 1's just perfectly.





Moviefanatic said:


> Now I have a question about its audio. It has about 5 settings: Dolby PL II Movie; Dolby PL II Music; Dolby PL Emmulation; 3 Stereo; and Stereo. *My question is why is Stereo the loudest setting*? I can have the volume as low as 25 of a possible 51 and it is loud enough for dialog if I use Stereo. But with all the others, they aren't nearly as loud.
> 
> When the system is at its highest the subwoofer can be felt. But the volume is "ear bleeding." When I turned it down the woofer doesn't feel all that good. I tried to set the speaker levels lower, but it's still pretty deafening. I'm not sure just how to set that subwoofer to shake my room at the same time I don't have to cover my ears. Well, it doesn't really even come close to shaking my room, though my 1st HT subwoofert did, and it's what I'm using. The machine comes with an 8 ohm woofer, as is what my used one is, so why isn't it as good using either?


It's very likely that, while operating in stereo mode, there's more available power for just the 2 channels as opposed to 5.

As for the ratio of speaker volume to sub volume, if you have the ability to adjust the volume of individual channels (calibration), you should do that. However, you may not have that ability because of the type of system it is. Lower cost "convenience" systems frequently sacrifice features to cut costs. If the only ability you have is to adjust the subwoofer, I'd suggest setting the main volume at your preferred level and adjusting the sub to match or blend to your tastes. This will be exponentially easier (not to mention better) if you do this with an SPL meter.





Moviefanatic said:


> It came with its own speakers, of course, but I popped in my old speakers on which seem to be a better strength. *Is it risky to place both speaker wires in at the same time*? You know, double the intensity? Or will it only use half the normal power? A friend said it's risky to even do that.


YES! Your friend is 100% correct. DO NOT DO THAT! Adding speakers like that, lowers the impedence that the amp sees and that amp is not designed for low impedence loads. In short, you'll fry it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To add to that, HTIB systems generally dont have alot of headroom and the sub is usually under sized and will not give you the bass that your expecting read this thread to find out more.


----------



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

Zing said:


> It's very likely that, while operating in stereo mode, there's more available power for just the 2 channels as opposed to 5.1


Hey Zing, would you say it's weird if all 5.1 speakers work in Stereo, not just 2?

Umm, is my machine turning off at its max volume because the speakers just aren't good enough to handle the volume?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Moviefanatic said:


> Hey Zing, would you say it's weird if all 5.1 speakers work in Stereo, not just 2?


I would.

Kal


----------



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

I think my old speakers just bit the dust; only the subwoofer is working. You think there's any possibility to sue RCA being poor as I am?  If I had the $$$ this wouldn't have been so bad.


----------



## mfd4509 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have had good luck with the Onkyo and Yamaha HTIB set ups for my bedrooms. You can sometimes find good clearance deals at the box stores on these.

Can you take the whole thing back and get your money back still?


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

haha sounds like a posterchild thread for why not to buy a htib.


----------



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

Zing said:


> It's very likely that, while operating in stereo mode, there's more available power for just the 2 channels as opposed to 5.


Which means it's junk! It kept turning off and 3 speakers blew out and I took it back, exchanged it hoping that the 1st was just a fluke... Nope. I no longer own a home theater system because I just can't aford what I'd like out of one.

Thanks to everyone. You've been real nice!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear your frustration, MovieFanatic. Home theaters do get expensive, but there still are affordable routes to go.

Regardless, let us know if we can help you in any other way!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Any system will likely shut down if the volume is turned to max. Obviously, this is a cheap system, but you have to understand the limitations. If you want bone jarring bass that is well balanced with the rest of the sound, you simply won't get it from a cheap system, certainly not a HTIB. I would suggest putting together a less expensive system with used components, learning about subs and calibrating a system, and consider a DIY sub build. You can get pretty impressive results on the cheap with some used gear and building your own speakers/sub. Just understand that if you turn any amp to max, you will likely either get a shutdown or damage your speakers. Most amps hit their maximum undistorted output at somewhere around half the range of the volume contol.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Moviefanatic, Haw much do you have to spend? Might I suggest you buy a good quality receiver to start with and use some older used speakers for now. The receiver is the heart of the system and should be something that is of decent quality. Do you remember the saying "garbage in, garbage out" well in a way this is what you are experiencing if the receiver is junk your simply not going to get anything decent out of it no mater how much you try.


----------



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

It's max volume was 51. I would have it somewhere around 35-40, but it would shut down. I didn't really ever put it at the max but once or twice just to see how loud it could get. You guys ever seen Blood Diamond? I was watching the part where they are digging the diamond up and whenever the shovel would hit ground it'd turn off. I tried it at a lower volume, it seemed to be working, then the 2nd time the shovel hit dirt it turned off again. I don't know what to make of that.


----------

